# Nvidia: GTX465 zu GTX470 freigeschaltet



## Explosiv (8. Juni 2010)

*Nvidia: GTX465 zu GTX470 freigeschaltet​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die neuen Grafikkarten auf GTX465-Basis, ist Nvidias Antwort für den Mainstream-Bereich. Wie schon mehrere male berichtet, sollte die GTX465-Reihe eigentlich auf dem GF102-Chip basieren, welche lediglich in ihren Einheiten beschnitten wurde. Die frühen Modelle der GTX465 auf GF100-Basis im A-Stepping, soll erst die Freischaltung ermöglichen. Einige "glückliche" könnten sich dies zu nutze machen, denn laut  lab501.ro soll es problemlos möglich sein, die GTX465 erfolgreich durch ein simples Firmware-Update, zu einer performteren GTX470 freizuschalten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ganze Clou der Sache: eigentlich kommt die GTX465 auch mit beschnittenen Grafikspeicher daher und verfügt über ein beschnittenes Speicher-Interface. Bei einigen GTX465-Karten jedoch, wurden auch die vollen 10 GDDR5-Speicher-Bausteine einer GTX470 verbaut, wo lediglich zwei davon per Firmware deaktiviert wurden. Durch ein simples Firmware-Update soll man auch diesen neues leben eingehaucht haben. 
Die folgenden Vergleiche zeigen deutlich, wie sehr die freigeschaltete Grafikkarte an Mehr-Leistung dazu gewonnen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer nun glaubt, sich eine GTX465 kaufen zu müssen, um jenes freischalten auszuprobieren, dem sei am Rande gesagt,  dass dies nur bei frühen GTX465-Modellen funktionieren wird. Ähnlich wie bei AMDs Kern-Freischaltung bei Desktop-Prozessoren, gibt es keine Garantie für ein fehlerfreies Funktionieren der wiederbelebten Einheiten.

Quelle: lab501.


----------



## kress (8. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Nvidia das so lässt.
Was mich bei dem Screenshot der Gpu-Z Files iritiert: Bei der Unlocked gtx465 (also die gtx470) ist kein PhysX mehr dabei.
Wieso?


----------



## Explosiv (8. Juni 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Nvidia das so lässt.
> Was mich bei dem Screenshot der Gpu-Z Files iritiert: Bei der Unlocked gtx465 (also die gtx470) ist kein PhysX mehr dabei.
> Wieso?



Nun ja, die erste Marge an GTX465-Karten werden schon noch auf teildefekten bzw. teildeaktiverten GF100-Karten basieren, um die Nachfrage stillen zu können. 

Warum nun im dem GPU-Z-Screen kein PhysX mehr angezeigt wird, konnte ich kurzfristig der Quelle nicht entnehmen. Ein Auslese-Fehler halte ich aber für sehr wahrscheinlich.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Ahab (8. Juni 2010)

Naja das kann ja ein Bug sein. Bei vielen freigeschalteten AMD Prozessoren funktioniert der Temperatursensor auch nicht mehr fehlerfrei. Hier wird auf vernünftige Funktionalität einfach kein Wert gelegt, da diese in Form einer GTX470 ja auch nicht gegeben sein soll.


----------



## ZeroToxin (8. Juni 2010)

vermutlich n anzeigefehler..


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Juni 2010)

Das mit der Freischaltung ist mir schon was länger bekannt 

Mal gespannt wie lange das möglich sein wird und ob vielleicht auch ein paar Bastler was parat haben wenn nicht die volle Speichermenge einer 470 verbaut werden.


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (8. Juni 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Wer nun glaubt, sich eine GTX465 kaufen zu müssen, um jenes freischalten auszuprobieren, dem sei am Rande gesagt, dass dies nur bei frühen GTX465-Modellen funktionieren wird. Ähnlich wie bei AMDs Kern-Freischaltung bei Desktop-Prozessoren, gibt es keine Garantie für ein fehlerfreies Funktionieren der wiederbelebten Einheiten.​
> Quelle: lab501.


 


Explosiv schrieb:


> Nun ja, die erste Marge an GTX465-Karten werden schon noch auf teildefekten bzw. teildeaktiverten GF100-Karten basieren, um die Nachfrage stillen zu können.
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv


 
Die Boardpartner POV und ASUS benutzen für ihre PCB 10chips und Asus bietet zudem noch ein TOOL um ihre eigene GTX465 auf GTX470 Freizuschalten.
ASUS GTX465 TO GTX470 UNLOCKER TOOL

und einige Boardpartner werden hier nachziehen, somit ist die Chance sehr hoch fast jede GTX465 freizuschalten (nicht alle)

und dies hat nichts mit den ersten Margen zutun.


----------



## Explosiv (8. Juni 2010)

GRÜN-BLAU schrieb:


> und dies hat nichts mit den ersten Margen zutun.



Es ist mehr als nahe liegend, dass das von Nvidia nicht so gewollt ist. Die GTX465 setzt aus Kostengründen auf das gleiche PCB wie die GTX470, erst dadurch ist es möglich, auch den vollen RAM zu benutzen. 
Die GTX470-Retail-Karte wird demnach zu einer per Firmware "umgelabelten" GTX465.

Erst der GF100-Chip im A-Stepping macht wohl die Freischaltung möglich, später wird die GTX465, wie auch die GTX470/480 auf GF100-Basis im B-Stepping (GF102) basieren, wie vorgesehen. Ob bei den späteren Modellen im neuen Stepping es überhaupt noch etwas zum freischalten gibt, wird sich zeigen.

Somit ist es meiner Meinung nach, sehr wohl von der ersten Marge abhängig. 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## thysol (8. Juni 2010)

Was passiert eigentlich wenn mann die neue Firmware installiert aber die installierten Shader sind defekt? Funktioniert die Karte dann noch oder kann mann sie dann in die Tonne hauen?


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. Juni 2010)

Ist der GF104 nicht der Performance Chip für die GTX 460?

Neue Informationen zu nVidias GF104, GF106 und GF108 | 3DCenter.org

Meines Wissens nach setzen nämlich alle GTX465 auf einen gelockten, normalen GF100 Chip im A3 Stepping.

@thysol: Die Karte dürfte dann nicht funktionieren oder eben starke Fehler produzieren, in diesem Fall kannst du die Karte zurückflashen (entweder Blind flashen oder mit einer PCI Karte).


----------



## Explosiv (8. Juni 2010)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Ist der GF104 nicht der Performance Chip für die GTX 460?
> 
> Neue Informationen zu nVidias GF104, GF106 und GF108 | 3DCenter.org
> 
> Meines Wissens nach setzen nämlich alle GTX465 auf einen gelockten, normalen GF100 Chip im A3 Stepping.



GF100= A-Stepping (GTX470/480)
GF102= theoretisch ein GF100 im B-Stepping (GTX465,GTX470/GTX480)
GF104= GTX460

 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. Juni 2010)

Ja schon klar, aber du schreibst ja folgendes: 



> Wie schon mehrere male berichtet, sollte die GTX465-Reihe eigentlich auf dem *GF104-Chip* basieren, jedoch scheinen auch Modelle auf GF100-Basis im Umlauf zu sein, welche lediglich in ihren Einheiten beschnitten wurden.


 


Edit: Interessant finde ich auch folgendes -> 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - nVidia - GF104 - Q2/2010 - und andere GF10x



> *Update Juni 2010: *
> 
> *neue **SMs** mit je 8 TMUs und 48SPs (GF100 4 + 32) *
> *GF104: 384SPs 64 TMUs 256-Bit 32 ROPs **(336SPs 56 TMUs 192-Bit 24 ROPs @ GTX 460**) *
> ...


Evtl. wird es hier auch bald ein Update der GTX465 in Form eines GF104er Chips geben und nicht mit dem GF102.


----------



## Explosiv (8. Juni 2010)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Ja schon klar, aber du schreibst ja folgendes:



Oh, thx für den Hinweis, fixed .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Löschzwerg (8. Juni 2010)

No problem


----------



## McZonk (8. Juni 2010)

Ein bischen Glück - bzw Information vorab - braucht es schon, schließlich war das (afaik Asus-)Sample in der Redaktion beim Ram beschnitten.

Nicht anders erging es den Kollegen von ComputerBase mit dem Zotac-Sample. 

Afaik sind auch schwächere Drosseln verbaut... Also sollten es Modder mit der VGPU auf Dauer nicht so übertreiben.


----------



## Yanzco (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn sich bestätigt das viele von den sich in ne GTX470 flashen lassen ist die Karte doch wohl nicht so ein EPIC FAIL wie viele sagten.

Dann hätte ich mir vlt auch einfach 2GTX465 kaufen können.

Aber wie sieht das dann mit der Garantie aus.

Denn die GTX400 werden ja schon ganz schön warm und wenn die dann durch fliegen weil die nen schwächeren Kühler haben ist nicht so dolle


----------



## Metty79 (9. Juni 2010)

Yanzco schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht das dann mit der Garantie aus.



Die Frage sollte man sich eigentlich selbst beantworten können


----------



## tm0975 (9. Juni 2010)

hab das vor jahren mal gemacht mit einer geforce 6 oder 7 irgendwas. das freischalten ging zwar, aber so recht verläßlich und zuverlässig war das ganze nicht. ich will 100% stabilität und hab keine lust, wegen ein paar € irgendwelche systemabstürze, grafikfehler und programmfehler in kauf zu nehmen. und das gilt sowohl für grakas als auch für cpus.


----------



## Holger15 (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn das stimmt und die GTX465 billiger wird, ist es eine ziemliche interessante Karte...


----------



## weizenleiche (9. Juni 2010)

... und es wäre der übelste Griff ins Klo für nvidia^^


----------



## Löschzwerg (9. Juni 2010)

AirKnight schrieb:


> ... und es wäre der übelste Griff ins Klo für nvidia^^



Ähm nein  Guck dir mal an wie gut die freischaltbaren Geforce 6800 Karten angekommen sind und wie gut die Sache mit den Core-Unlockern bei AMD läuft, sowas ist einfach gute publicity und es wird mehr gekauft.



			
				tm0975; schrieb:
			
		

> hab das vor jahren mal gemacht mit einer geforce 6 oder 7 irgendwas. das freischalten ging zwar, aber so recht verläßlich und zuverlässig war das ganze nicht.



Ging bei der normalen 6800 und wenn die Pipelines unbeschädigt waren lief die Karte ohne irgendwelche Probleme


----------



## Zoon (9. Juni 2010)

Erinnert mich an Radeon 9500 @ 9700


----------



## Thomas2605 (10. Juni 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an Radeon 9500 @ 9700


Nur das man dort die Leistung "verdoppelt" hat


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Juni 2010)

Wow, eine überteuerte GTX465 für 280 EUR zu einer (ggfs. mit Fehlern) funktionierenden GTX470 (Wert: 300 EUR) freigeschaltet ! Ganz großes Kino !


----------



## ziko (10. Juni 2010)

Die bessten Chips gehen für die teuren Karten drauf,die mit Fehlern zu den billigen, mit "beschnittenen" Funktionen. Beschnitten heisst, dass die "abgeschalteten" Funktionen auf einen fehlerhaften Chip beruhen.
Damit wird die Ausbeute pro Waffer erhöht.
Inwieweit man die Funktionen per Firmware "freischaltene" kann ist fraglich, die sind doch kaputt, oder meint jemand NVidia sind Barmeherzige Samariter die einen VOLL funktionierenden Chip quasi verschenken, also zu einem billigeren Preis anbieten, obwohl sie mehr Geld dafür bekommen in einer höheren Leistungs- und Preisklasse!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Löschzwerg (10. Juni 2010)

freyny80 schrieb:


> Wow, eine überteuerte GTX465 für 280 EUR zu einer (ggfs. mit Fehlern) funktionierenden GTX470 (Wert: 300 EUR) freigeschaltet ! Ganz großes Kino !


 
Naaa, 40€ Unterschied sind es schon  Aber du hast recht, für die paar Euro muss man dieses "Risiko" echt nicht eingehen. Die GTX 465 muss hier unbedingt billiger werden.



ziko schrieb:


> Die bessten Chips gehen für die teuren Karten drauf,die mit Fehlern zu den billigen, mit "beschnittenen" Funktionen. Beschnitten heisst, dass die "abgeschalteten" Funktionen auf einen fehlerhaften Chip beruhen.
> Damit wird die Ausbeute pro Waffer erhöht.
> Inwieweit man die Funktionen per Firmware "freischaltene" kann ist fraglich, *die sind doch kaputt*, oder meint jemand NVidia sind Barmeherzige Samariter die einen VOLL funktionierenden Chip quasi verschenken, also zu einem billigeren Preis anbieten, obwohl sie mehr Geld dafür bekommen in einer höheren Leistungs- und Preisklasse!!!!!!!!!!


 
Du musst auch mal ein bisschen über den Tellerrand gucken, evtl. ist die Produktion schon so gut dass man nicht genügend teildefekte Chips für die GTX465 bereitstellen kann. Daher können je nach Produktion durchaus volle GTX470 GPUs auf GTX465 Karten verbaut werden.
Auch ist defekt nicht gleich defekt, die Chips werden oft wegen kleineren Fehlern aussortiert, obwohl diese beim Endkunden evtl garnicht auffallen oder nur in seltenen speziellen Umständen.


----------



## DocFellatio (10. Juni 2010)

Zugegebenermaßen finde ich die ganze Sache interessant. Allerdings tun jetzt alle so als wäre das die totale Sensation.

Mit Geforce 6800LE auf 12/6 , mit Gef.6800 auf 16/6, mit x850gto²@xt pe Bios und 7900gto@gtx Bios hatte ich schon einige Karten, die ähnliches konnten. Meist war die Steigerung sogar höher.

Wie gesagt interessant, aber wenn die Karte nicht zügig günstiger wird, bringt das nichts.


----------



## The One And Only Triple H (11. Juni 2010)

@kress und Explosiv

Das kein PhysX mehr angezeigt wird liegt schlicht und ergreifend daran,das im Treibermenü von Nvidia dies entweder deaktiviert wurde oder vergessen wurde PhysX mit zu installieren.Obwohl in den neueren Nvidia Treibern sich die Software normalerweise mit installiert,so kann man nach dem Entpacken des Treibers die PhysX exe einfach raus nehmen.Letzte Möglichkeit beibt noch ein Beta Treiber in dem PhysX nicht implementiert wurde.

Greetz!


----------



## hakan_2 (12. Juni 2010)

Kauft euch eine echte GTX470 !
Als wäre das viel Teurer, die GTX470 gibt es schon bei ebay für 265 incl. versand NEU mit Rechnung !
Habe so meine auch bekommen 

Das die aber die gleiche Hardware verkaufen wie die GTX470 nur mit einer neuen Firmware und neues Label ist eigentlich 
verarschung, den für die gleiche Hardware Zahlen wir immerhin immernoch knapp ( 300 euro bei ebay weniger nur so als tipp  )


----------



## rebel4life (12. Juni 2010)

Das geht sicherlich nicht nur zufällig, sondern ist auch gewünscht. Ich halte es daher für Marketing.


----------



## we3dm4n (12. Juni 2010)

> die GTX465 erfolgreich durch ein simples Firmware-Update, zu einer  *performteren* GTX470 freizuschalten.


Deutsch-Kurs lässt grüßen oder wie?^^

Das Superlativ ist denke ich falsch gewählt...


----------



## Monsterclock (13. Juni 2010)

Ich denke das ist mehr Marketing als sonstwas, nacher geht das evtl. bei 25% der Karten dafür kaufen sich einige mehr die Nvidia Karten, in der Hoffung ein Schnäppchen zu machen und Nvidia freut sich.


----------



## PW1993 (20. Juli 2010)

Naja bei der N465GTx Twin frozr 2 Golden edition soll dies ja möglich da MSI sich die Chips zurecht gelegt hat und die chips die net mehr zur GTX470 freischalten lassen auf das standart desgin gesteckt


----------



## Tripleh84 (25. Juli 2010)

Habe mir heut mittag ne Point of View GTX465 geholt. Ging einwandfrei die GTX470 Firmware aufzuspielen. Vollwertige GTX 470. Wunderbar.


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2010)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Habe mir heut mittag ne Point of View GTX465 geholt. Ging einwandfrei die GTX470 Firmware aufzuspielen. Vollwertige GTX 470. Wunderbar.



Die, welche du hier gleich gegrillt hast?!?  Oder gleich als Ersatz?!?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/110087-nvidia-gtx-470-defekt-2.html 

Ich halt nix von dem Freischaltgeplapper. Da is manchma schon viel Geschwätz dabei...


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Juli 2010)

hakan_2 schrieb:


> ( 300 euro bei ebay weniger nur so als tipp  )



Klingt so als ob man die Karte im eBay für 300€ weniger bekommt 
Ich würde da noch ein Komma setzen


----------



## Stingray93 (25. Juli 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Die, welche du hier gleich gegrillt hast?!?  Oder gleich als Ersatz?!?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/110087-nvidia-gtx-470-defekt-2.html
> 
> Ich halt nix von dem Freischaltgeplapper. Da is manchma schon viel Geschwätz dabei...



Er hat gesagt heut mittag...wird wohl ne neue sein


----------



## Tripleh84 (30. Juli 2010)

also war nicht meine, meine ist ja gerillt worden. Die hab ich für nen Freund geholt. Wär toll wenns meine Wäre.


----------



## Acid (30. Juli 2010)

leute denkt doch bitte mal nach, das ist doch offentsichtlich das es reines marketing seitens nvidia ist. Es wurden keine fermis verkauft bzw nur ein paar an fanboys und wegen einer 20 euro günstigeren karte meinen jetzt alle sie machen das ultimative schnäppchen.....


----------



## PEG96 (7. August 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> leute denkt doch bitte mal nach, das ist doch offentsichtlich das es reines marketing seitens nvidia ist. Es wurden keine fermis verkauft bzw nur ein paar an fanboys und wegen einer 20 euro günstigeren karte meinen jetzt alle sie machen das ultimative schnäppchen.....


Stimmt genau mittlerweile gibts ja die msi gtx 465 twin frozr golden edition plus die sich freischlaten lässt allerdings auch dafür produziert wurde


----------

